# [java] Swt



## vtor (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour j'ai un GRAND problemme avec le SWT sous mon mac.

voilà j ai un projet à faire en SWT. 

quand j'esseie de lancer mon .jar dans la console

j ai le message suivant :

$>java -jar AddressBook.jar 
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-pi-carbon-3236 in java.library.path
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:822)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:992)
        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:123)
        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:20)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.createDisplay(Display.java:943)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.create(Display.java:923)
        at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<init>(Device.java:118)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:754)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:745)
        at org.eclipse.swt.examples.addressbook.AddressBook.main(Unknown Source)




et j ai ça avec des simples .jar qui utilisent SWT ..... je comprend pas ...

SVP c est urgent


----------



## Tarul (14 Mai 2007)

vtor a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai un GRAND problemme avec le SWT sous mon mac.
> 
> voilà j ai un projet à faire en SWT.
> 
> ...


Pour l'exécution, il te faut indiquer dans le classpath l'emplacement de la lib swt.
Vérifie le manifest de ton jar qui indique ce que java doit utiliser lors de l'exécution de ton jar.


----------

